# Thanksgiving week special



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

I am available from this Saturday thru next Wednesday for duck or goose hunts.
There is no minimum to book. Also have Sunday November 26th open.

$200 with lodging or $175 without lodging 

Sammy Romano 713-306-3574


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Last Saturdayâ€™s Hunt*

Last Saturdayâ€™s hunt

I am looking for 3 more duck hunters for this Saturday.

Individuals ok


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Sunday goose hunt*

I am putting together a Sunday goose hunt.

please call Sammy 713-306-3574


----------

